# My Pistol/Revolver/ Lever gun Range in Progress



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

I have been meaning to set me up a steel plate shooting range for a while. I bought 4 of these plates over a year ago (AR500) and have not had a vacation with good weather for a long time. I took this week off since the weather was suppose to be so nice 75 degrees today and got started on my steel plate range (Rack). When finished (the plates are on the way ) it will have a 12 ", 10", 2X8", 6", 5" , 4" Plates an I have an 8" in my back yard also for 22's only.
These plates really don't even dent with my 44 Mag. Very happy with it so far. Bottom of plate is tilted towards the back for safety.


----------

